# HSG in the RoI



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey!

 Not sure if there are many southerners out there   But...  would appreciate the heads up if anyone has had any difficulties booking a HSG in the Rotunda and if there's anywhere else you can recommend?  

Thought I'd get it done this month but there's noone available   Ah, the tests, the waiting, bit like skool all over again!   

Ta for your help! 

 
xx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

there!
cant help with other places but just wanted to agree the waiting lists for the hsg are crazy in the rotundra   i have been ringin since nov 08......an have been eventually booked in4 the 27th april 
hope someone can answer ure question


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Ta Holly,  

 best o'luck with the HSG!  

   

xx


----------

